# My B13 Sentra



## LimitedEdition (May 31, 2004)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

under hood pics???


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

yea def get some more pics..looks clean tho


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

anything done to it?


----------



## LimitedEdition (May 31, 2004)

I'm 16 and it's my first car. It's a 1994 Limited Edition with only 44,000 on the clock.

When I got the car it was yellowed out real bad from getting soaked by the sprinklers. The first thing I did was buff the whole car and repaint the bumpers. Then I added the 200sx wheels with 185/60/14 rubber. I also installed Pioneer speakers all around and a Power Acoustik SQ-10 powered by a Power Acoustik 520w amp to go along with the Pioneer 50x4 head unit which was already in the car when I bought it. Had the windows tinted last week. Cleaned up under the hood, painted the exhaust sheld, and removed the silencer off of the air box, and that's about it so far. 

I plan on getting a stillen body kit, SE-R deck lid assembly, and maybe Tsuru lamps if I find a good deal.

It's nothing great, but it's clean with low miles and power everything so it's good transportation. The 1.6 wont set any records, and I don't see myself throwing away money at overpriced 'performance' parts. If I want to go fast, there's a 65 G.T. 350 clone and a 97 Cobra in the garage.

I'll get some more pictures once this huricanne passes


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

LimitedEdition said:


> I'm 16 and it's my first car. It's a 1994 Limited Edition with only 44,000 on the clock.
> 
> When I got the car it was yellowed out real bad from getting soaked by the sprinklers. The first thing I did was buff the whole car and repaint the bumpers. Then I added the 200sx wheels with 185/60/14 rubber. I also installed Pioneer speakers all around and a Power Acoustik SQ-10 powered by a Power Acoustik 520w amp to go along with the Pioneer 50x4 head unit which was already in the car when I bought it. Had the windows tinted last week. Cleaned up under the hood, painted the exhaust sheld, and removed the silencer off of the air box, and that's about it so far.
> 
> ...


nice choice on the wheels, i was rokin those too on my b13....


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

take it easy on the altenator  .....i was running a 400w amp off it and the battery light would come on all the time, and would stall if i was really bumpin it


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

likes nice and clean

you're off to a good start


----------

